# Vivid Sydney 2013



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Visited vivid Sydney, where Sydney once again was transformed into a spectacular canvas of light, music and ideas after dark from 24 May - 10 June 2013.

Video 




Feel free to post your pics here!


----------



## whower (Apr 3, 2013)

Wow... That is impressive! Is this on every year?


----------



## hoho2116 (Jun 10, 2013)

I love it!


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Yep, it happens every year. They have made an amazing one this year. The water show was much better than Las Vegas shows I seen, the show was going for a whole 40 minutes, and they had a new show every 1 hour.... amazing


----------



## whower (Apr 3, 2013)

I might have to make my way down to see it. I watched some of the vids on youtube. And it's just spectacular.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Too late it finished on 10 June 2013, next year :-D


----------



## whower (Apr 3, 2013)

Bugga...yep looks like next year. Thanks


----------



## TairyoGuangzhou (Oct 27, 2013)

That's just wonderful!!!


----------



## Rajashan (May 9, 2015)

That's simply superb. Mind blowing display!!


----------



## kelijones (Dec 17, 2016)

I am so much excited to watch this fountain and laser light show. Now I am planning to visit Sydney with family next year to watch this live.


----------



## australiaforum (Feb 28, 2017)

Beautiful! I love Sydney, my most favourite city in Australia.


----------



## pndaccountants (May 14, 2016)

It's really fantastic pic to seen ever ...


----------



## SuzyMayer (Jan 27, 2018)

Boboa said:


> Visited vivid Sydney, where Sydney once again was transformed into a spectacular canvas of light, music and ideas after dark from 24 May - 10 June 2013.
> 
> Video Sydney Vivid Light & Water Show 2013 - YouTube
> 
> Feel free to post your pics here!


This is so beautiful! I can't wait to come in AU


----------



## Bachelis (Feb 15, 2018)

Same here. We've been planning to visit Sydney for quite a while now, but everything's set and we're going to do it this year for sure. Can't wait to see some of the things from the video in real life.


----------

